# Suggestions? Scratching the door



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm just an average dog owner with no negative crate experiences, but it sounds like Bravo might be happier in the crate inside the house where he's got all of the normal smells, sights and sounds of his pack than stuck in the garage while you're gone. He's had positive associations with his crate, but the garage seems to be associated with the stress of being left alone. 

I used to feel bad leaving my dogs in crates, thinking they needed more space. But I think that's a people thing rather than a dog thing!

Good luck - I'm sure the more experienced members of the forum will have good advice for you!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

How about a playpen?


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Most of my dogs have loved their crates once they get used to them. I would prefer to have them safely in a crate even if the dog didn't like it at first -- as opposed to chewing electrical cords or ruining my house. My Mini and one of my Shih-tzus will choose to go in the crate and sleep. I don't make them do it -- the door is open and they make the decision.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

How long are you leaving him for? If its a short errand, maybe its fine. But if its for a long day while your at work, it can be stressful for a dog to be free in large spaces. 
I understand you are against a crate during the day thinking its dangerous, but you don't want to give that freedom to a dog if its not mature enough emotionally. That too can lead to huge problems!
Do you have a smaller room the dog can go in, maybe a kitchen that you can block off? Good luck, not fun to have to worry about your dog, or your home while your away.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with Tucker57. How about using an x-pen in the house? If you are worried that he'd jump out of it, you could clip something to the top, like extra x-pen panels.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

The people at the store where I buy my dog supplies suggest clipping a tarp over top if the dog tries to climb out. They said to use those clips that come on a dog leash and put them through the grommet holes on the tarp and clip the tarp to the ex-pen. I haven't tried it myself.

Personally, I can't see the difference between an ex-pen and a crate, although in my opinion I would regard a crate as safer. Depending on the dog, my son's goldendoodle even when he was a puppy, managed to move the ex-pen around and I would come home and he had it in a big long "strip" and was kind of squished in between the sides. I bought a large wire dog crate and I thought he was a lot safer in that; less likely to hurt himself. He is a BIG dog and he has never managed to break the wires or injure himself in any way.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

That's true. The can be maneuvered. I just remembered that a long time ago, I had my son build a wooden frame around a huge one I had set up. I don't need to use them any more, but I like them because they give the dog more space. I forgot to say that I used 2 of them linked together. There was plenty of room for a crate, bowls, even a potty area if you are away a lot of the day & do not have someone to let your dogs out. Granted, some dogs just do not take to being confined for whatever reason. I'm just a fan of x-pens. I like that you can adjust the shape of them or even put linoleum under them to protect your floor. And they're pretty easy to transport to events.

I wish you the best of luck though!

Lynn
Pie, Oprah & Yowza


----------

